# Am I Being Thick...



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

... or is this just complete madness?

A 1960 Speedmaster dial on fleabay BIN Â£1,917 :shock:










I know we have these debates quiet frequently but would this really be worth the asking price and add Â£2k to the value of a watch?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ive never understood vintage watches at all....but.....i bet it goes....


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

No, it is complete madness. Some chancer who thinks it is worth that to somebody.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I could understand the price a bit more if it was mint NOS, but not for a tatty thing like that.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

tomshep said:


> No, it is complete madness. Some chancer who thinks it is worth that to somebody.


Totally agree, at best it's worth Â£1k max and that's pushing it IMO


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

tomshep said:


> No, it is complete madness. Some chancer who thinks it is worth that to somebody.


on a separate note Tom I bought that omega constellation from carryondentist you had reservations about the 1968. C case it's fine not a franken at all all parts and repairs check out just had it serviced it's running like a dream


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm glad that it went to you and that you are happy with it. If you are satisfied that the repairs and non original parts check out then that is your judgement but I felt that these were enough to cast some doubt over the provenance and had no way of verifying it. I (and doubtless others,) would be interested to know how you can be so certain.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

As you have blocked me from sending you a PM, and you are often to be found sniping at my postings, I shall make public the message I attempted to send you:

The replacement of the rotor bridge if carried out at the same time as the replacement of the rotor (which will carry the greater wear,) is not in itself a warning sign. If, however the rotor bridge has been replaced without the rotor, which can be seen by the rotor scraping the caseback, then there is some cause for concern. If additionally, the train bridge is of a different colour to the pillar plate, it is uncertain whether the movement within the case is in fact a 751 and it is impossible to know for sure. I apologise in advance for presuming that you are not colour blind, should you happen to be so but these were warning signs that I would have expected you to have picked up.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

tomshep said:


> As you have blocked me from sending you a PM, and you are often to be found sniping at my postings, I shall make public the message I attempted to send you:
> 
> The replacement of the rotor bridge if carried out at the same time as the replacement of the rotor (which will carry the greater wear,) is not in itself a warning sign. If, however the rotor bridge has been replaced without the rotor, which can be seen by the rotor scraping the caseback, then there is some cause for concern. If additionally, the train bridge is of a different colour to the pillar plate, it is uncertain whether the movement within the case is in fact a 751 and it is impossible to know for sure. I apologise in advance for presuming that you are not colour blind, should you happen to be so but these were warning signs that I would have expected you to have picked up.


tom I'm no expert so I do I ask experts I took it to a reputable local horologist who checked it over and satisfied me yes I have blocked you and yes you may think I give negative opinions of some of your posts but think back to when you cut up a servicable watch then remember I descsribed you as an **** then hence blocking you I'm not colour blind but I use reputable sources to base my opinion


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

So, after abusing me you shut your door and ran away.

Brave fellow.

You thereby missed out on an honest offer of help. Your loss. You chose instead to try and make a fool of me and show how clever you had been.

Your watchmaker was telling you what you wanted to hear. He cannot authenticate it either.

Feel free to send me a PM if you require any further explanation. This is not the place to discuss it.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom and Gaz I hope you sort out your differences. Remember they're only watches at the end of the day (I know, probably the wrong forum for such contentious words) and time's too precious for squabbling.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

